# Fajita steak - what cut is this?



## maws (Jun 12, 2002)

I can remember buying, grilling and enjoying fajita steaks (skirt steak?) in America during our stay there. It also has another name - which I can't remember. This cut is unknown here and I would like to explain to and show a butcher exactly where it has to be cut from. Can anybody help?

If I remember correctly, the steak has to be gently pierced or have diamond patterns very thinly cut into the flesh. It is then marinated (overnight) and briefly cooked over a fire or in a griddle pan. Is this correct? Or are there better ways of preparing the cut?

Somehow I feel Brad the Dog will be able to fill me in. Anybody else?

Regards
Maws


----------



## lotsofhats (Jun 12, 2002)

Try this website.  I think it might give you the answer.

http://www.foodsubs.com/MeatBeefB&F.html


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 12, 2002)

lotsofhats,

I have that same site marked in my folder for Search Engines.  It's a great site.


----------



## GB (Jul 15, 2004)

You can try telling the butcher that you want beef diaphragm. He might know it as that.


----------



## Jermosh (Jul 16, 2004)

I have only heard of skirt steak or flank being used for fajitas. But this is domesticated, I am sure if you go to one of those van "cafes" on the border or south of it, it might not be those cuts of meat, but it most likley be good though 

But I think skirt is the best allaround for fajitas. Trick with them is to palce them on some hot lump coals(that have been cleaned off with a small broom or air gun), It gets that nice sear without the fat dripping flames and removing your hair.


----------

